# Need Help finding the right Template to create website  ASAP!!!!!



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll try to explain as best as possible what I am looking for and hopefully someone here can guide me:

Under "Portfolio" option I want a drop down menu for: Nature, Travel, Event, Portraits, etc.

Once the mouse is on one of these menu options, I want another drop-on-side sub-menu:

-For Nature : Wildlife, Landscape, Flowers, etc.
-For Travel : Florida 2009, Vacation California 2010, Visit to Grandma's house 2005, so forth.
-For Event : Wedding ABC, Wedding XYZ, Sports Tournament 2009, Breast Cancer Walk 2007 and so forth.

Each photo can be linked(Tagged) to more than one sub-menus(categories). 

Examples: 
-A grizzly photo should show up under wildlife as well as Vacation Yellowstone 2011. 
-A Photo of Mountain should show up under Landscape as well as Vacation Grand Teton 2011
-A portrait photo should show up under portraits as well as date specific wedding/event.

So, The sub-menus are only performing search based on the tag related to selection.

Explained Differently:

Portfolio
    Nature
  -Wildlife
  -Landscape
  -Flowers
  -Arial Shots
    Travel
  -Vacation Florida 2010
  -Vacation California 2009
  -Visit to Grandma 2005
    Event 
  -Wedding ABC
  -Wedding XYZ
  -Tennis Sports tournament 2009
  -Soccer Tournament 2009
  -Breast Cancer Walk 2010
    Portraits
  -Individual
  -Couples
  -Families
  -Kids

Commenting below each photograph could be added by the viewer.

I should be able to add categories and sub-categories anytime.

I know nothing about building websites. After over 100+ (Over 1 month) hours of search online to find a template and not finding one, I am here finally to get some leads/help.

I need get this site up and running ASAP. So help me If you can.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 5, 2011)

Download Adobe Muse. It is in free beta now. It is very simple. After you design your site you export all the files and upload them to your site via FTP or pay for hosting through adobe and you can publish the site right from Muse.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

Adobe Muse is great, but still have to actually design the site and design it unprofessionally is not possible. I am looking for pre-made templates. where I'll be able to just put in my menu and sub-menu names and load the pictures up.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2011)

templates are professional?  lol!

Do you want a camera that will take all pictures for you also..and do all the work? Oh.. yea.. you probably already have one of those.... or think you do....


----------



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

I am not asking for a free template. I want to pay for someones skilled work. Do you Understand that? I guess you do everything ur self....huh....I am not free as$ like you I have a business to manage.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the easiest route for you would be wordpress.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

Seriously, I have no Idea what word press is. I searched template monster and many other sites like that. I found many templates that I like but non with sub-menus with menus.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm confused. Do you want a template or do you want to hire a web designer? I think because you want is so specific it will be better to hire a web designer. That way you get everything you want instead of bending to a template.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

Can a web designer use the template I like and modify for me? or I have start from scratch. I do have a budget..that I would like to stay within.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 5, 2011)

Wordpress is a free blog site (WordPress.com &#8212; Get a Free Blog Here) I was kicking around the idea of writing a blog and it took me about 5 minutes to set it up. There are a lot of templates. But after re-reading your original post I think making a custom site will fit you the best. If you have found something you like on Template monster remember you can pay to have that template customized so don't think you are pigeon holed into exactly what you see.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2011)

CCericola said:


> *Download Adobe Muse*. It is in free beta now. It is very simple. After you design your site you export all the files and upload them to your site via FTP or pay for hosting through adobe and you can publish the site right from Muse.



Thanks for that tip.  The free trial ran out on my last html editor and wow this one is simple


----------



## Celestial (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, Let me do some more research and contact the sites to find out if they can make changes for me. I did call few yesterday but got a response that they don't. But also I was talking to someone in the sales dept I will contact someone in tech dept to see what is possible. Thank you Christina for all your suggestions. When I have any more questions I'll come back post it here.


----------



## CCericola (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi 2WheelPhoto,

Just a few things about Muse (as it is now). It is not an HTML editor. In fact you can't even see or edit the HTML in Muse. You cannot open existing sites in Muse as it has its' own file format. However, you can export all the files and then edit in Dreamweaver, etc... This is what I had to do. I am not a web designer. When I was in college web design was not offered in the art department. So every time I used Dreamweaver I got frustrated things were not lining up, things were not working etc... Muse let me drag a drop things to get the design done and working the way I want. I then had to bring the exported html files from Muse into Dreamweaver to add the code for google analytics. What is nice about muse is I was able to design it the way I wanted. Now I have the code written for me and I can edit it in Dreamweaver. Now is Muse code good code? Most people are saying no, but for me it works. Muse is not perfect but for me, a print designer, it was a godsend.


----------

